# Production photos from Romeo and Juliet



## aeni (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm not showing all the photos, just the wigs and hair.  We shaved and bleached Tybalt.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 5, 2007)

very nice! what was the concept for this, I see a lot of steampunk aestetic.


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 5, 2007)

Your wig looks great on stage! Wonderful job!


----------



## Holly (Mar 5, 2007)

Greast job! Looks like a really good production


----------



## aeni (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_very nice! what was the concept for this, I see a lot of steampunk aestetic._

 
Don't say steampunk around the designer.  I mentioned it and he said "We are not doing THAT."

But in reality, we are. 

Victorian Goth is the concept.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Don't say steampunk around the designer.  I mentioned it and he said "We are not doing THAT."

But in reality, we are. 

Victorian Goth is the concept._

 
Hahaha, yeah. Victorian Goth, but with a rougher, more earthy, mechanical, and deconstructed edge to it. Right? I'll never understand the aversion to steampunk that people have. Ah well.


----------



## aeni (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Steampunk can be pretty cool.  I love how it looks on men, but some female costumes are like "Eh....." to me.  I don't know why really either.  When I first started on Capulet's wig, I was hoping he'd let me use things you'd find in dreads...but the adults are supposed to be more Victorian.


----------

